# Was "She Divorced me because" thread removed?



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Did the thread She Divorced Me Because...get removed? There were a couple of posts that had good info that I didn't paste and copy anywhere, thinking that just referencing the thread would be good enough.

page 37 SadSamIAm's post 1475

also page 38 post 1481


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

if you can't find it, it means that either it was moved or it was deleted for going off topic. Another mod will probably let you know if they see this thread. If you posted in it, you can probably look into your post history and re-direct to the thread?

Lee


----------

